# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Pakistan'ın yüzde 70'i sular altında

## bozok

*Pakistan'ın yüzde 70'i sular altında*

 

Pakistan Kızılay Başkanı Senatör Nilüfer Bahtiyar, Pakistan'ı etkisi altına alan sel felaketinin, ülkenin yüzde 70'ini sular altında bıraktığını belirterek, ''Pakistan'a ilk gelen Türk Kızılayının yardım uçaklarıydı, müteşekkiriz'' dedi

Bahtiyar, Türkiye'den gelen Kızılay heyetini kabulünden sonra, AA muhabirinin sorularını yanıtladı. 

Pakistan'ın 2005 depreminden sonra çok büyük bir felaketle karşı karşıya kaldığını belirten Bahtiyar, şu ana kadar devam eden yağmurların 2 hafta sürmesinin beklendiğini söyledi. Geçtiğimiz günlerde BM Genel Sekreteri Ban Ki-Mun'un, sel bölgesini ziyaret ettiğini anımsatan Bahtiyar, Ban Ki-mun'un "son 5 yılda böyle bir felaket yaşanmadığını" söylediğini bildirdi. 

Selden 40 milyona yakın kişinin etkilendiğini, 2 bin kişinin kaybolduğunu belirten Bahtiyar, ''Hayatta kalanların durumu, ölülerden daha kötü'' dedi. 

Asıl sıkıntının selden sonra ortaya çıkacağını ifade eden Bahtiyar, ''Selin etkili olduğu bölgede ayakta hiç bir şey kalmadı. Selden etkilenenlerin barınma sorununu gidermek için çadır ve prefabrik ev kuracağımız kuru alan yok. Pakistan'ın güney bölgesi olan Sind'de sel devam ediyor. ününe kattığı her şeyi yok ediyor. Bu, selden 10 Pakistanlı'dan birinin etkilendiğini gösteriyor. Bu sorun ülkenin her yerinde devam ediyor. Kimse kimseye yardım edemiyor.'' 

Depremin sadece bir bölgeyi etkilediğini selin ise tüm Pakistan'ı etkilediğini söyleyen Bahtiyar, Pakistan Kızılay'ı olarak ciddi anlamda sıkıntılar yaşadıklarını ifade ederek, şu anda sadece arama-kurtarma çalışmalarına hız verdiklerini bildirdi. 

-TüRKİYE'YE MESAJ- 

''Dost dosta yardım eder'' diyerek duygularını dile getiren Bahtiyar, ''Türkiye'ye çok basit mesajım var, teşekkürler'' şeklinde konuştu. 

Türk Kızılayının Pakistan'a gelen ilk yardım ekibi olduğunu ifade eden Bahtiyar, 2005'te meydana gelen depremden sonra çalışmalarını sürdüren Kızılayın, bu çalışmalarını bitirmeden ikinci kez bölgeye geldiğini vurguladı. 

Türkiye ile Pakistan arasındaki dostluğa ve kardeşliğe dikkat çeken Bahtiyar, ''şu anda gördüğüm en güçlü ülke Türkiye, en güçlü kuruluş da Kızılay'dır'' dedi. 

Bahtiyar, ramazandan sonra İslam Kalkınma Bankasına başvurarak, uzun dönemli projeler için yardım isteneceğini bildirdi.


21.08.2010 16:44 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

